# Getting 4850 - anyone want a Sapphire 3870?



## linkin

My 4850 is due to arrive this week or monday next week. So if anyone wants my Sapphire 3870 post here or PM me. I've not decided whether it's first in best dressed or whether it's going to be a best offer type of thing.
I'll ship it in the packaging from my 4850, along with any accessories from the 4850 i don't need or will ever use... example being a DVI>HDMI adapter or the 6-pin power adapter.

Here's the link for my 3870:

http://www.sapphiretech.com/presentation/product/?psn=0001&pid=170

Also note, I removed the stock TIM and replaced it with IC7. It overclocks nice from 776 core to 850 and from 900 mem to 950 (double for DDR) and that's only with Ati Overdrive. It could go further but I haven't tried. :good:


----------



## Aastii

more out of interest at the minute, but what is shipping like to UK, with you being on the other side of the planet and all 

I may have the money for it in a couple of weeks if you still have it is why i ask


----------



## linkin

I'm not sure. I'll check on Australia Post website. Might be a bit more than normal seeing as it's a box and weighs around 0.5kg.
my 4850 hasn't shipped yet. 

EDIT:
Airmail: $18.70 AU
Registered Int'l (also airmail): $23.90 AU

Shouldn't be more than 12 pounds for shipping. Registered itn'l has online tracking and sign on delivery. I guess it's up to you.
just note that it will be shipped in the box from my 4850. so don't get excited when it arrives


----------



## linkin

bump.
no one ineterested?


----------



## Bodaggit23

How much?


----------



## linkin

I'm think around $55 AU shipped?
It depends on when my 4850 arrives


----------



## linkin

Bump.
4850 will be arriving next week.


----------



## Aastii

it is just about exactly 2AUD to 1GBP, so that is £37ish.

When my EMA EVENTUALLY starts coming through i may be interested, but don't hold onto it or anything because it may be a few days, it may be a month or more


----------



## linkin

alirghty then, i might just put it on ebay if nobody else is interested before my 4850 gets here.


----------



## linkin

Bump, my 4850 is waiting at the post office for me to collect tomorrow. the 3870 is now available! $50 AU and it's yours including shipping. Whoever PM's me first will be the winner.


----------



## 87dtna

How much is that is USD?


----------



## linkin

$42.62 USD according to the current paypal exchange rate. If you want it PM me with your address and i'll respond with my paypal.


----------



## 87dtna

Ehh, I just don't know for a 512mb, if it was a 1gb I'd have said sold already.


----------



## linkin

What resolution do you game at? I got 25-45 (45 in some less featured areas) at 1280x1024 in crysis on high settings.
If you don't want it, tell me and it's straight of to ebay.


----------



## 87dtna

1600x1200 with 4x/4x typically.

This sounds about the same as an 8800gt I have.  Like I said, if it was 1gb I'd bite, but not for the 512.


----------



## linkin

Okay then this card is going to ebay tomorrow.
LAST CHANCE for anyone that wants it.


----------



## AjsGuns

ill give u $40 shipped to Melbourne if u want.


----------



## linkin

I'll go with that but i need my 4850 to arrive first. It should be here tomorrow.
If it's any longer i'm going to start a paypal dispute, i've been waiting for it to arrive for 2 weeks and the seller seldom tries to contact me.


----------



## linkin

Absolute last chance. If it isn't sold by tomorrow, then my brother will gladly have it for $50 so i can get a new case.


----------



## linkin

Bump.
Still available as my brother has no money til next week


----------



## bomberboysk

Id be interested in it as a spare card if shipping internationally wasnt so insane.


----------



## linkin

It is pretty outrageous... guess this card is off to ebay then.


----------



## Fatback

linkin93 said:


> It is pretty outrageous... guess this card is off to ebay then.



Did you get your 4850 yet?


----------



## linkin

It's the weekend, and there is no shipping on the weekend in aus. not even on saturday, and this monday is a public holiday here so i might not get it until tuesday... even wednesday...


----------



## Fatback

linkin93 said:


> It's the weekend, and there is no shipping on the weekend in aus. not even on saturday, and this monday is a public holiday here so i might not get it until tuesday... even wednesday...



Man that sucks no shipping on the weekends. Here there is no shipping on Sunday and on holidays.


----------



## bomberboysk

Fatback said:


> Man that sucks no shipping on the weekends. Here there is no shipping on Sunday and on holidays.


No sundays and holidays are postal...and they are considering dropping the postal service back to a 5 day delivery.


Fedex and UPS are "shipping" which dont deliver on weekends unless you pay pay a heck of alot for saturday delivery.


----------



## Fatback

bomberboysk said:


> No sundays and holidays are postal...and they are considering dropping the postal service back to a 5 day delivery.
> 
> 
> Fedex and UPS are "shipping" which dont deliver on weekends unless you pay pay a heck of alot for saturday delivery.



Yep your right I wasn't thinking. Although I have received stuff on Saturdays plenty of times.


----------



## linkin

I am going insane... I'm at my dads right now and i have no computer to play games on up here.


----------



## Fatback

linkin93 said:


> I am going insane... I'm at my dads right now and i have no computer to play games on up here.



lol I used to go crazy when I didn't have games to play but I don't play much anymore I guess I kinda grew out of it. My girlfriend just bought me NFS Shift for PC. I just got done installing it and will play it later on.


----------



## linkin

bump. 4850 still not here. I'm going to open a paypal dispute now.


----------



## linkin

bump. Card won't be available until i can order another 4850.


----------



## 87dtna

Ouch, thats sucks man.  I'm selling my gts250 if you were interested.  It's better than a 4850.


----------



## linkin

Yeah i might be. it depends on how much money i get from my birthday


----------



## FairDoos

Im selling my 4890 its better than a 250gts if you want it?


----------



## bomberboysk

87dtna said:


> Ouch, thats sucks man.  I'm selling my gts250 if you were interested.  It's better than a 4850.


Well actually they are pretty much identical in performance.


----------



## FairDoos

bomberboysk said:


> well actually they are pretty much identical in performance.



Lol true but in some aspects the 4850 is better


----------



## 87dtna

bomberboysk said:


> Well actually they are pretty much identical in performance.





FairDoos said:


> Lol true but in some aspects the 4850 is better



gts250 is a way better overclocker.  Stock clocks are 756/1100, I've overclocked to 830/1355 and over 2k shader.  That makes the gts250 better.  Memory bandwidth went from 70gb/s to 86gb/s.  Memory bandwidth on a 4850 is only 63gb/s to begin with.
So, the memory bandwidth is lower, the pixels are 10 gp/s for the 4850 and 11.8 gp/s for the gts250, texture fillrate is 47 gt/s on the gts250 and 25 gt/s on the 4850.  So how is it better?  The only thing I see is the power consumption, which isn't real huge, and usually the price but my price of $90 shipped for my gts250 is pretty good IMO.


----------



## linkin

well my 4850 is MIA (lost in postage system )so no one gets the 3870 now, except me.


----------



## Aastii

87dtna said:


> gts250 is a way better overclocker.  Stock clocks are 756/1100, I've overclocked to 830/1355 and over 2k shader.  That makes the gts250 better.  Memory bandwidth went from 70gb/s to 86gb/s.  Memory bandwidth on a 4850 is only 63gb/s to begin with.
> So, the memory bandwidth is lower, the pixels are 10 gp/s for the 4850 and 11.8 gp/s for the gts250, texture fillrate is 47 gt/s on the gts250 and 25 gt/s on the 4850.  So how is it better?  The only thing I see is the power consumption, which isn't real huge, and usually the price but my price of $90 shipped for my gts250 is pretty good IMO.



tech specs is one thing, real world performance is another, you look at benchmarks and stuff and they are near enough equal, atleast with negligable performance difference


----------



## 87dtna

I cannot find any FPS tests for the 4850 against an EVGA gts250, which IMO is better than any other brand.  They have pretty much the highest stock clocks, and are the most overclockable!  I haven't seen anybody get close to my nearly 18k 3dmark06 score running a single 4850 with a Phenom II.

Closest comparison I've found so far, even being intel, was a core 2 duo E7200@4.0ghz and an overclocked 4850 (800/1125, stock was 625/993 so thats a large overclock) scored 15,156 with a CPU score of 3581.  Now, with my Phenom II 550 as a dual core at 3.8ghz, gts250 OC'd to 825/1350 (stock 756/1100), I score 15,5xx with a CPU score of around 3100.  So, I have a lower CPU score with lower CPU clocks yet I score 400 points higher?  Thats all simply GPU being better there.


----------



## Jet

There's so much more to life than 3dmark.


----------



## Aastii

87dtna said:


> I cannot find any FPS tests for the 4850 against an EVGA gts250, which IMO is better than any other brand.  They have pretty much the highest stock clocks, and are the most overclockable!  I haven't seen anybody get close to my nearly 18k 3dmark06 score running a single 4850 with a Phenom II.
> 
> Closest comparison I've found so far, even being intel, was a core 2 duo E7200@4.0ghz and an overclocked 4850 (800/1125, stock was 625/993 so thats a large overclock) scored 15,156 with a CPU score of 3581.  Now, with my Phenom II 550 as a dual core at 3.8ghz, gts250 OC'd to 825/1350 (stock 756/1100), I score 15,5xx with a CPU score of around 3100.  So, I have a lower CPU score with lower CPU clocks yet I score 400 points higher?  Thats all simply GPU being better there.





Jet said:


> There's so much more to life than 3dmark.



lmao, pwned 

http://www.videocardbenchmark.net/high_end_gpus.html

that should show you what i mean by benchmark tests 

so you don't have to go looking, 

gts 250: 1118

4850: 1333

that is about the most balanced system and the most balanced comparison you can find, and as you can see, in benchmarks and in every other use both are very very similar.

I should point out i'm not putting down the gts250, or bigging p the 4850, just saying, they are similar, if the gts250 was slightly higher than the 4850 (as the opposite is shown here) i would still post it because of how closely similar they are, that is my point.

http://www.tomshardware.com/charts/...uality/3DMark06-v1.1.0-3DMark-Score,1468.html

that shows the same thing


----------



## 87dtna

Jet said:


> There's so much more to life than 3dmark.



Why do you think I opened with-


> I cannot find any FPS tests for the 4850 against an EVGA gts250






Aastii said:


> lmao, pwned
> 
> http://www.videocardbenchmark.net/high_end_gpus.html
> 
> that should show you what i mean by benchmark tests
> 
> so you don't have to go looking,
> 
> gts 250: 1118
> 
> 4850: 1333
> 
> that is about the most balanced system and the most balanced comparison you can find, and as you can see, in benchmarks and in every other use both are very very similar.



Once again, an EVGA gts250 just seems to be better than any other brand.  Show me tests between any 4850 vs an EVGA gts250 and I'll be satisfied.
And BTW, that also shows the 9800gtx being better than a gtx+, and in fact in shows the 9800gtx being a good bit better than the gts250 that was tested which is a real joke.  Furthermore, it shows a 4830 better than the 9800gtx which is THE most hilarious part of it all.  Yeah your ''pwned'' link is very accurate.
Edit- Nope I saw something even better!  Did you know that a 4870 is better than a 4870 x2?  According to your passmark link a single 4870 whips an x2.  Yeah this makes sense.


----------

